# I apparently have no idea how to catch pompano



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Decided I wanted to go catch a pompano today. Went and cut some sand spikes and loaded everything up and headed to walmart to get some shrimp. I got a pound out of the seafood section and headed to johnsons beach. Got out there and found a little finger on the beach with a washout on the side of it. Thought that would be a decent place to start. I put 2 rods out with 2 peeled little shrimp on my pomp rigs with a 2 oz pyramid lead on both. One was up close and one was out about 100 yards. Then I walked around with a pompano jig throwing it out and up close and everywhere. Did this for like 3 hours. I caught a white crab on some shrimp and a walmart bag on the pompano jig. Someone teach me.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

patience helps so do sand fleas if you can find them


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Josh, I know the feeling! I have been fishing for more years than you have thought of being on this planet and was a very good freshwater fisherman but, since I moved down to the Panhandle and started saltwater fishing, it has been one frustrating trip after another. 

I did catch a large pompano last spring and posted it here on the forum, I was so proud, but I now think that the poor fish had a suicide wish and simply chose my pompano rig as an easy way out of some kind of bad situation that he/she got themself into!! 

If you find an easy answer to your question, please post it here so at least I can read up on what you learned, OK??

Until then, I will take my pleasure on the water in knowing that I am not hurting the oil industry's shortage of gasoline nor am I making any undue noise with my kayak as I quietly paddle on and feed the fish all of the shrimp and minnow bait that I happen to be able to afford on each trip out.

Right now I could use a stiff Morgan and Coke with a lime twist please.

Uh, ignore that last comment, Josh.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Some days they just don't bite.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Josh,

I'm not very good at it either but I will say this about my experience with Pompano. 1)It seems from the description of your day you got a late start....I seem to always catch mine relatively early in the morning and all in about 45 min or an hour. 2) I have best luck on live sand fleas.....but have decent luck on live shrimp, dead sandfleas(if they are not spoiled) and dead shrimp. 3) I never peel my dead shrimp....the pinfish and other small baitfish will just pick them apart and I think the pomps may like the "feel" of the shell better.4)I have had very little success with jigs but when I have itis with a "true" pompano jig. 5) I have my best luck on the backside of the first sandbar adjacent to a cut in the bar or just off of a jetty where the current feeds back into or comes off of the sandbar.6) and last but not least I tried to catch Pompano for years with pre-made rigs and to this day have still not caught one with a pre-made rig.

Maybe a real pro can some better tips...........


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have GREAT luck on the premade Walmart pomp rigs. Thats the only wayI fly. I prefer live sand fleas but I know if I use fresh dead shrimp I have a good chance at other fish as well. I look for openings in sandbars and moving water. Fish when you can but sunrise is when the pros go. Most of all just go as often as you can that is when you learn.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but wally pre mades work indeed...the only thing is that sometimes the khale hooks are too big and they tend to rust rather quickly. I usually changed the hooks with # 1 circle hooks and the rigs last longer. Try fresh shrimp or sandfleas...fresh bait will increase your odds. Also, pick your days...wind direction , tides, water clarity, and otherfactors will dictate more positive results....and of course all this and more (different rigs, reading the surf,etc) will help you catch fish. Just go and try different things, thats the only way you are going to learn. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Josh,

Everyone has put out some good info. I'll add, if you buy dead shrimp, make sure its never been frozen and it has the head on so you can really see how fresh it is. Aside from that, it is winter and pompano tend to be a little tougher to find. Just work on learning to scout your spots, read the water for variations that could hold fish, and don't give up! All the work you put in now will pay off HUGE in March/April. Last but not least, when in doubt-just ask. Tight lines

-Jason


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

where do yall like to get your shrimp? outcast?


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah its like 3.75 for a cup at outcast. try using them little orange hooks


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I had considerable luck fishing for pompano during the spring, using pomp jigs bought at GBB&T. I threw them from the pier, let them sink to the bottom and worked them like a fast, weightless worm. They hit it like a bass, on the drop.

It's the the best eating fish in the gulf.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not an 'expert' per se, but catch more than my share.



I have fished for Pompano for more years than most have been around and still learning.



I do fish by using multiple dropper rigs when the water is moving and the fish are moving.



I mostly use homemade jigs on the long rod; 11, 12 1nd 13 footers to reach the bar. Sometimes they're close enough to reach with the short(er) rods.



Some humongous fish run the second bar.



I like to 'run and gun' with a jig tipped with FRESH shrimp! I buy a half dozen live and watch them die. Those from the bottom of the tank are sometimes half rotten.



I do like to take one rod and a bucket with my stuff in it and keep moving and casting until I catch something. If I'm getting some good bites, I will set up the spikes and chair and settle down.



Sometimes, I will go to one of my favorite holes and set up with the multiple rods, chair and bait. I still will cast with the jig. My exercise program. lol!



That's about it. Some days I catch nothing. I just use it as a 'training' day to watch the birds and maybe learn something. 



Patience; my little cricket. They will come.C2


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I'm gonna go try monday looks like theres gonna be a good north wind. Has anyone tried gulps in the surf? Maybe peeler crabs, the shrimp or clams? I plan on getting live shrimp and doing whats described above, but want to have a backup. Also, what about live fiddler crabs?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

d; all of the above. I carry a bunch of different stuff to try. If one doesn't work, I'll try another or a combination.



With a North wind, you sometimes have 'welling' where the water is pulled from the shore and is dirty. I usually try to get past it but sometimes can't. Lots of catfish when the water's dirty. Take a dehooker and watch the spines.



One time when the water was dirty, but you could get to clear water by casting 100+ yards and catch Pompano. Play it by ear.



Lots of luck and Merry Christmas. C2


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

my friend caught two pomps on the bright orange Gulp! sandfleas.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now is the time to analyze. Did you also try Gulp! sandfleas in orange? Result? There is a right and wrong way to fish with an artificial.



I have stood beside an accomplished fisherperson and fished with the exact same thing and couldn't buy a fish. It's time to take your partner's rig away from him/her and see if you can catch fish. If not, give it back!



Seriously, a few feet either way (latitude or longitude) can make a difference. 



I know that it sounds coo-coo, but I will change bait when catching fish just to satisfy my curiosity. Sometimes, I will continue to catch fish but sometimes not. ZIt's time to change back.



Don't be afraid to try anything once.



I see that you live near Crystal Beach. This will date me, but when stationed at Eglin many moons ago, I was a regular at the old Crystal Beach Pier. Lots of fish and memories.



I don't know your fishing methods, but I can't see why a long rod wouldn't reach the first bar where the Pompano roam. I also caught more than my share of cobia from the old pier.



Hang in there and try to learn something new to try. C2


----------



## Fish850 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey yall, anybody had any luck with the Mustad Pompano rigs? they're the ones with the yellow foam earplugs on them.. I was out yesterday and had a guy 200 feet down the beach pulling on pompano all day, meanwhile I couldnt get a bite. any hints?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Move 200 feet


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Laugh out Loud


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Was that you with a chick in a yellow bikini??


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Move 200 feet


lol :whistling:


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

#1. Learn to tie your own pompano rigs and use black circle hooks instead of kale hooks.
#2. Always put an orange bead behind the hook, yellow float is optional but I don't use them
#3. For shrimp, use only fresh dead or live and peel them before you put them on the hook. 
#4. Never, ever, buy bait from Wal-Mart. Go to a local bait store and get it fresh.
#5. Sand fleas filled with eggs are the best bait for pompano. Dig them out of the surf, if you find a fair amount of sand fleas you'll more likely to find a fair amount of pompano.
#6. Find a beach with some good deep ruts and stagger your lines starting just off the edge of the shallow spot all the way out to the middle of the rut.
#7. Use different bait on each rod until you find what they want that day. Then put that bait on all your lines and be prepared to stay busy. 
#8. Go often. Early is good but its not always the best time, pay attention to the moon phase. I've caught all kinds fish (pompano, reds, black drum, whiting) at all times of the day using the method I just described. 
#9. Don't give up, you WILL catch them if you keep at it.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

There's one small thing I've not seen mentioned in any of the previous comments that helps tremendously. While it's true, they can be found on either sand bar, I noticed a long time ago that they actually bite better on the drop off of either bar. On the south side of the bar where the wave action has the sand of that slope churned up, THAT's where they really like to bite. That's where the water really churns up the sand and leaves whatever was in it bouncing along the bottom. This is where the pomps are agressively searching for exposed fleas and shrimp and whatever else they're in the mood to eat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Fishing*

There is some terrific Pompano fishing advice given here from some bery accomplisherd fisherpersons.

Accept the fact that there are 'those' days. 

Pompano, and other fishing will have you muttering to yourself.

If you're there when the fish are, with the right bait and they're feeding; you'll catch them. It's very elementary. Otherwise; Nada! JMHO C2


----------

